# Hand luggage dimensions???



## nicola67 (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi all
Im flying out to portugal in december.. (birthday weekend)  I will only be carrying hand luggage. I have just purchased a wheeled holdall.. but begining to think it may not fit in those measuring thingies :confused2: they have in the airport?? 
The dimentions are: 46(L) x 30(H) x 32(W) cm .... 49 litres capacity..... (L)-52cm inluding side pockets(W)-34cm including front panel.

I know the measurement for easyjetare: 55x40x20cm
Athough the holdall dose state: accepted by most airlines?
Just begining to wonder wether it will fit if asked to place it in the measuring comparment!!!!:confused2:

Any help would be most apprciated!
nicola


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

If you're holdall is the standard size then you should be ok, however, there are wiehgt restrictions on alot of other airlines. Easyjet doesnt have a weight restriction, but Monarch and Aerlingus is 10K and Thompson is 5K - I dont know about others


Jo xxx


----------



## nicola67 (Jun 21, 2009)

jojo said:


> If you're holdall is the standard size then you should be ok, however, there are wiehgt restrictions on alot of other airlines. Easyjet doesnt have a weight restriction, but Monarch and Aerlingus is 10K and Thompson is 5K - I dont know about others
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


Thanks for the reply JoJo.. 
nicola


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi Nicola

Check the airline you are travelling with. My roll on is slightly bigger than the dimensions you give nad have never had trouble yet!!!! Have travelled around the world with for the past 8 uears and no problem....sometimes it weighs more than 10kgs


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

siobhanwf said:


> Hi Nicola
> 
> Check the airline you are travelling with. My roll on is slightly bigger than the dimensions you give nad have never had trouble yet!!!! Have travelled around the world with for the past 8 uears and no problem....sometimes it weighs more than 10kgs


Thats the best thing cos all airlines have different criteria and rules, apart from if you get it wrong, then they all charge you dearly !

Jo xxx


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

If you find your cabin luggage is overweight, stuff your pockets with heavier stuff (electricals, books etc) to reduce the weight under the limit, taking care about liquid and dangerous items rules.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Joppa said:


> If you find your cabin luggage is overweight, stuff your pockets with heavier stuff (electricals, books etc) to reduce the weight under the limit, taking care about liquid and dangerous items rules.


My husband had to stick his laptop down the front of his trousers once and under his jumper, cos he was on a thompson flight and didnt realise that the limit was so low (5k)!!!


Jo xxx


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

jojo said:


> My husband had to stick his laptop down the front of his trousers once and under his jumper, cos he was on a thompson flight and didnt realise that the limit was so low (5k)!!!
> 
> 
> Jo xxx



Even better 
Take a freind to the airport with you and get them to hang on to the heavy stuff until you have checked in 


Poor hubby sounds uncomfortable


----------



## Jamesie (Sep 17, 2009)

jojo said:


> If you're holdall is the standard size then you should be ok, however, there are wiehgt restrictions on alot of other airlines. Easyjet doesnt have a weight restriction, but Monarch and Aerlingus is 10K and Thompson is 5K - I dont know about others
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


I'm sure the Ryanair limit is 10kgs.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Jamesie said:


> I'm sure the Ryanair limit is 10kgs.


Yep it is,

The best thing to do is just google hand baggage allowance and several sirlines come up. That way you can be certain that you have the right information for the airline you are travelling with.

Remember that some of the low cost airlines cound a hand bad a hand luggage  Hope they NEVER weigh mine


----------

